# Springfield XDM 9mm vs. CZ 75 sp-o1 tact.



## hardydson (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello 
I'm new here to the forum...And need some advice on my choice for a new full size 9mm. I'm looking for a 9mm just for the pleasure of shooting. I carry a Glock 23 and a kel-tec .380 for protection , so i'm just looking for a 9mm mainly so i can shoot more do to the lower cost of the ammo. I have small hands and have handled most all of the 9's available and have narrowed it down to these two. My daughter has a bi tone xd sub compact 9mm so i know Springfield xd's are great guns. I've researched both guns a lot on the internet seems i can't go wrong with either, The CZ is heavy but i like the fact that's it's all steel and it feels great in my hand, but the xdm feels great also. Prices are about the same for both, i don't get the chance to buy a new gun very often so i' m looking for some opinions and advice before i drop the $600 bucks. This is a great forum with some very knowledgeable people and would appreciate your help

Thanks

Hardy.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

First welcome to the forum - it's the best and I think you'll like it here.

I am not unbiased in that I own a XDm in 9mm










I own 2 other 9mm's and tthe XDm shoots best by far. My others are compacts that I've carried for concealed carry and a backup gun as a LEO.

I have no experience with a CZ and in fact have heard that they are fine guns.

I have a tendencsy to buy different brands all the time, but I always borrow or rent the gun at a range and shoot it - really shoot it before I buy.

Some guns look good, but shoot bad - all guns shoot a little differently and come to point of aim a little differently for each person.

So I say go try them both and buy the one that "fits you best.

:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Well....

The two guns shoot totally differently. The CZ is DA/SA with a decocker while the XDM is a single action striker fired pistol. The CZ was in the running for me, but I went with the XDM for a couple of reasons. It was lighter, the magazine fit flush (as I carry mine, size and weight did make a difference) and I prefer guns with one trigger pull, not two.

I finally got to shoot a P01 back in September and it was a very nice shooter, but I still like the XD better overall.

I guess it boils down to thich type of triffer you like better. One advantage of the P01 is that you can use the non extended CZ75 mags which are pretty easy to find and are relatively inexpensive, unlike the XDM mags.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Firstly, welcome to the forum from Saint Louis.



hardydson said:


> Hello
> I'm new here to the forum...And need some advice on my choice for a new full size 9mm. I'm looking for a 9mm just for the pleasure of shooting. I carry a Glock 23 and a kel-tec .380 for protection , so i'm just looking for a 9mm mainly so i can shoot more do to the lower cost of the ammo. I have small hands and have handled most all of the 9's available and have narrowed it down to these two. My daughter has a bi tone xd sub compact 9mm so i know Springfield xd's are great guns. I've researched both guns a lot on the internet seems i can't go wrong with either, The CZ is heavy but i like the fact that's it's all steel and it feels great in my hand, but the xdm feels great also. Prices are about the same for both, i don't get the chance to buy a new gun very often so i' m looking for some opinions and advice before i drop the $600 bucks. This is a great forum with some very knowledgeable people and would appreciate your help
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Unfortunately I don't have any experience with the CZ and I am sure it is a great gun.
As for the XDm. I can say from experience that it is a great gun.
19+1 rounds makes for great capacity and this, you may have considered or not. Ammo prices being the way they are. Costs are bound to only go up. Keeping this in mind, you may decide at some time to actually carry (CCW) your new 9mm purchase. 
With this in mind, I recommend the XDm. Lighter polymer frame makes for much easier carry over many hours. Another thing to consider is the Gen4 Glocks that will be out early 2010. They will have adjustable backstraps like the XDm and disassembly much like the XDm will not require pulling the trigger as is needed for so many striker fired Poly guns.
The suggested price for the Gen4s is thought to be less than 600 so you might be able to get one and save a few bucks for ammo. 
Not trying to talk you out of your chosen pistols but the more options you have in pistols the and all........
I love my XDs and XDm but my G17 is a much better pistol than I would have thought and the new Glocks sound very promising for all the changes they are making. Grip attachments will make for smaller or larger grips and it is said that the smaller grip makes the grip angle more like that of the 1911.

Hope this helps.
:smt1099


----------



## thereverend801 (Nov 23, 2009)

I shot a handful of 9mms and ended up with the XDm... definitely no regrets. I was surprised by how much more accurate I able to shoot than the other guns I've tried (including Glock).
In all of the research I did, the XDm came out way ahead of the competition


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

thereverend801 said:


> I shot a handful of 9mms and ended up with the XDm... definitely no regrets. I was surprised by how much more accurate I able to shoot than the other guns I've tried (including Glock).
> In all of the research I did, the XDm came out way ahead of the competition


LOL That is funny you say that.
First time I took my XDm to the range I would point and shoot and hit the target. Falling steel plates.
Step back several yards, same thing, step back again, same thing. Stepped back as far as I could go and still same.
Was very, very impressed with the gun.
Took my G17 to the range first time. And while I did not move back from the targets, and not shoot at any great distance, (shooting from 15 yards) I was hitting the small plates without trying.
My brother, the same. In fact the only time out of the three mags that he missed was once when he looked at me and pulled the trigger. The bullet missed the plate by about 4 inches and impacted in to the berm. (FYI My Brother and I were the only two on this range at the time and I was several feet behind him when the miss fire happened, The berm walls are concrete blocks approx 3 feet by 3 feet by 4 or 5 feet long are stacked at least 5 or 6 rows hi and run all the way in to the berm/hill several feet) Other than that he fired 3 full 17 round mags and hit every shot. 
For many years I was Pro XD and Anti Glock. This G17 has changed my opinion on Glocks. XDs are still one of my Favorite pistols and probably always will be, but the new Gen4 Glocks coming out in Jan with all the reported improvements will without a doubt find a place in my collection.
Part of the reason is that some of the changes made bring the Gen4s in line with the XDm. Not a copy but it does look like they may/possibly have been looking at the XDm when they remodeled the Glock.
Unfortunately there are still not pictures of the Gen4 available to repost. Many people are looking at the Gen3 RTF2s and thinking they are the Gen4s (and I must admit that I thought the same when the pictures first came out) but they are not.


----------



## hardydson (Jul 4, 2009)

First thanks for all the great advice. i' m glad i made my post, i wasn't aware Glock had a new design coming out.. i'm really in no hurry to make a purchase. so i might wait and check out the new glocks. I like my Glock 23 a lot and it shoots lights out and it's a great carry gun. So again thanks for the sound advice i really appreciate it

Hardy


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

hardydson said:


> First thanks for all the great advice. i' m glad i made my post, i wasn't aware Glock had a new design coming out.. i'm really in no hurry to make a purchase. so i might wait and check out the new glocks. I like my Glock 23 a lot and it shoots lights out and it's a great carry gun. So again thanks for the sound advice i really appreciate it
> 
> Hardy


Here is an article that has lots of info on the new Gen4.

http://www.gunsholstersandgear.com/2009/10/29/gen-4-glock-a-look-at-the-new-features/

Gen 4 Glock: A Look at the New Features
By Richard

The Gen 4 Glock pistols are here&#8230;sort of.

Glock has had some of the new Gen 4 pistols in the hands of some industry insiders and police agencies for testing purposes. Based on some public statements and documents, a person can reasonably speculate on what the new Glock pistols will be like.

A brief disclaimer: I have not held, touched, or seen the new Glock pistols yet. I am not bound by any NDA's as are most people who have seen them. All of the information provided here has been passed on to me from various sources or obtained from public documents. I do not guarantee that any of the following are accurate&#8230;but I believe some of these are rock-solid. Other speculations are educated guesses.

Have no doubt, the Gen 4 Glock pistols will be a significant evolution for the Glock platform. Pressure from the Smith & Wesson M&P and other pistols is heating up the law enforcement market. Several large agencies have defected from the Glock to the M&P. And this is one thing Glock cannot abide.

In the November 2009 edition of America's 1st Freedom, Glock Vice President Josh Dorsey highlighted Glock's devotion to the military and law enforcement market, stating "That is and will remain the Glock focus. If we keep that individual [officer or soldier] in sight, everything else in the business is easier."

And when talking about the new Gen 4 Glocks due at the 2010 SHOT Show, he stated "We listened to you. We heard you. The changes are coming."

So, without further ado, lets look into the crystal ball and see what the future Glock pistols may look like&#8230;

The Gen 4 Glock Probable Features

Redesigned Frame - Polymer framed Glocks are world-renowned for their toughness and durability. However, one specific problem has surfaced with the Glocks, and some experts have attributed the problem to a weakness in the frame.

The frames used by Glock for the .40 S&W pistols are the same frames used in the 9mm pistols. While this has many benefits, one problem did crop up because of it. When a weapon light is mounted on the accessory rail of the Glock 22, some specific types of ammunition (such as the Speer 165 grain Gold Dot) become very unreliable. Various police departments encountered this problem in training.

The Gen 4 Glock is likely to be built with the .40 S&W in mind, with the 9mm, .357 Sig, etc. adopting the same frame. It is possible that the Glock engineers have taken the old frame and reinforced it internally, so the guns will maintain the same outward appearance and holster fit. However, a new frame with a new look is a possibility.

As Glock services more than 60% of the law enforcement market, and the Speer 165 grain Gold Dot is a popular load with police departments, making the pistol 100% reliable with this load when a light is attached is an important requirement for the new Glock.

Ambidextrous Slide Catch Lever - The new Glocks will have an ambidextrous slide catch lever. Each side of the frame will have a slide catch lever, allowing the shooter to use the lever no matter which hand the pistol is in.

Unlike the current generation slide catch, the new Glocks will be more usable to 'drop' the slide. While I prefer to release the slide by wrapping my hand over the top of the slide and pulling back, there are a lot of people who prefer to use the slide catch to release the slide. The new Glocks will likely be more agreeable to this method from the factory.

Interchangeable Back Straps - The Glock fits my hand perfectly. However, I'm not everybody. In fact, there are probably equal numbers of people who like the size of the Glock grip as there are who dislike it. Interchangeable back straps are one possible way to better fit the gun to different shooters.

Again, a large portion of Glock's focus is on the law enforcement market. Cops of virtually every hand size are working the streets, and departments are frequently issuing only one size of gun. With trigger control being a critical component of accuracy when shooting, one size does not fit all.

Smith & Wesson has been making large inroads into the police market during the past several years with the M&P line of guns. One of the common reasons agencies provide for swapping to the M&P is the interchangeable back strap. This allows an agency to fit a gun to the officer, but still maintain a commonality of weapons for all officers.

Beveled Magazine Well - A more aggressive bevel in the magazine well to ease reloads under stress is likely.

Reversible Magazine Release - As another attempt to appeal to a wider range of shooters, the magazine release will be reversible. This will likely mean a slight redesign on the magazines, so that a notch will appear on both sides of the mag. Depending on how radical a change Glock is looking for, old mags may not work in the new guns. I would expect that Glock will try to maintain as much compatibility with the old guns as possible, though.

Sights - Gen 4 Glocks will likely have several different options on sights. The current "dot in box" will likely be available, as is the three-dot night sights. What may prove to be very popular, however, is the new sight option that will probably be available: the two dot night sights.

The Gen 4 Glocks are supposed to have a large, steel front post sight. The sight will be flat black in color, with no serrations. In the center of the sight is a green tritium vial for low-light work. A white outline will surround the vial for better visibility in brighter lighting conditions.

The rear sights on the fourth generation Glocks get a little more interesting. Also steel, they are smooth and have a single, contrasting color tritium vial. The vial is situated at the bottom of the sight, meaning the shooter would "stack" the dots on top of each other for an accurate shot. This type of sight is frequently called the "Straight Eight" sight, based on a similar arrangement by the same name produced by Heinie.

The rear sight will have a wide notch, allowing for the front sight to be more easily found under stress. There will also be a white outline on the rear sight, though I am not sure if it will be around the tritium vial only, or the more recognizable Glock-box type outline.

The rear tritium vial will also be a contrasting color, such as yellow or red, to make nighttime identification of the front sight easier.

Disassembly - Pressing the trigger as a step to disassembling the Glock pistol is likely a thing of the past. While I have never seen this as an issue (we all dry fire our guns, right?), some people and law enforcement agencies perceive this as unsafe. Smith & Wesson added an internal lever to accomplish the same function in the M&P line. I expect Glock will have some type of switch, lever, or dongle that the user has to actuate to take the gun down.

Texture - The RTF2 texture introduced at the 2009 SHOT Show was popular with some people, but it has largely been an experiment by Glock. The fourth generation Glock will have a rough texture to enhance the shooter's grip, but it will not be as aggressive as the RTF2. Some police officers found the texture would wear through uniform shirts over a period of time. Meanwhile, some concealed carry holders using an IWB stated they have been rubbed the wrong way by the finish. A texture somewhere between the standard and RTF2 finishes will be on the Gen 4 pistols.

There is also some speculation of interchangeable side panels for different texture types on the new Glock. I do not think this is something we will see, but having a choice of two or different permanent frame textures is possible. But, isn't that what we already have with the addition of the RTF2?

Things That Will Not Be Seen on Gen 4 Glocks

* magazine disconnect safety
* external safety lever
* grip safety
* ambidextrous magazine release (button on both sides rather than interchangeable)
* slide serrations forward of the ejection port
* metal frame
* neon colors

Well, I hope that this article has been interesting, if not informative. As more information comes out, we will have it here for you.

If you do a search on "Gen4 Glocks" and read several of the links you will run in to post in various forums from people that have seen, held, fired the Gen4s, they all confirm this article. The posters cant say a lot or post pictures because of the NDA mentioned above. But by all reports it is going to be a very nice gun.


----------

